# unerklärlicher Webservice auf O2-Rechnung



## MrVill (21 Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich erhielt heute meine Online O2-Rechung und musste zum 2. Mal feststellen, dass dort 17,22€ für Webservices (2 Einheiten) berechnet wurden. Nach näherem Durchschauen der letzten Rechnung ist mir aufgefallen, dass dort der identische Betrag für die gleiche Einheitenanzahl aufgewiesen wurde. Nach einem Telefonat mit O2, wo mir gesagt wurde, dass beim Rückbuchen der Rechnungsabbuchen mir Kosten in ähnlicher Höhe entstehen würden (ca. 6 Euro Rückbuchungskosten + ca. 12 Euro wg. Sperrung der Karte), da O2 verpflichtet ist, die Kosten für PremiumSMS- Anbieter einzuholen und abzuführen.
Weiterhin sagte man mit bei O2, dass es sich hierbei um ein Abo handeln würde und ich wurde an die "RATE ONE GMBH" verwiesen. Was ist das für eine Firma und wie kommen die darauf, mir Kosten für irgendwelche Abos in Rechnung zu stellen? Ich würde nie auf solch unseriöse SMS antworten, geschweige denn solch ein Abo bestellen.

Nun meine Frage. Ich will, dass das schnellstmöglich aufhört!!  Muss ich mich an die Firma RateOne GmbH wenden? Können die überhaupt was machen oder steckt da noch ein Anbieter dahinter, wobei Rate One nur als Dienstleister fungiert. Weil ich bin der gearschte, da ich meine Handyrechung bezahlen muss, damit die es nicht sperren.

Kann ich da irgendwie Widerspruch einreichen? Was ist, wenn die irgendwelche Kündigungsfristen gesetzt haben? Muss ich jetzt noch ein paar Monate 17,22 Eur zahlen, kann ich da was gegen machen? Im Notfall  pfeif ich auf die bereits in Rechnung gestellten 2x17,22Eur, aber ich will dem ein Ende machen. 

ICH WÄRE ECHT SUPER DANKBAR, WENN MIR JEMAND HELFEN KÖNNTE, ich bin rechtlich nicht versiert genug, um zu wissen, was ich machen kann.

Muss mir der Anbieter beweisen, dass ich solch einen Dienst geordert habe, ich meine, dass muss er ja nicht, O2 kassiert ja fleissig für Rate One.

Bitte helft mir :-(

danke schonmal!![/b]


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Januar 2005)

Da passt auch:
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


Die Empfehlungen des Erste-Hilfe-Kastens muss Du auf das Handy übertragen.
Dann solltest Du die Suchfunktion des Forums bemühen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2005)

Ich bin persönlich der Auffassung, dass man sich frühzeitig an die Anbieter wenden sollte und _*parallel*_ so vorgehen sollte, als ob der Anbieter nicht kooperativ wäre. Man verschenkt sich wenig, wenn man versucht, die Anbieter zu Stellungnahmen zu bewegen. Dabei sollte man aber, naja, _eher misstrauisch_ sein.

Also etwas Info zur "Rate One GmbH"

Rate One betreibt nach Angaben von t-mobile folgende sms-Premium-Nummern 





			
				t-mobile / Premium SMS Nummer" schrieb:
			
		

> Premium-Kurzwahlnummern: 88100 , 88188, 88288, 89089, 89999, 11814, 11821, 11838, 11839, 11840, 11841, 11852, 11853, 11866, 11868, 11884, 11885, 44333, 60606, 81018, 81218, 81418, 82233, 82299, 82338, 84424, 84454, 84484, 85500


 http://www.t-mobile.de/premiumsms/1,7528,7833-_,00.html#

Dabei ist zu beachten, dass dtms [_höchst beliebt hier_ --> suchfunktion] die Nummern vertreibt: 





			
				dtms schrieb:
			
		

> dtms wird die Produkte von Rate One (überwiegend E-Payment-Lösungen) künftig unter dem Markennamen dtms vertreiben. Durch diese Bündelung soll die Wettbewerbsposition von dtms weiter gestärkt werden.


http://www.rateone.de/index.php?action=detail&nr=1058868574 


			
				infos zur rate one gmbh schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rate One GmbH ist hervorgegangen aus den Interaktivitäten des RWE Systemhauses und o.tel.o. Als Internetsystemhaus konzentriert sich Rate One auf intelligente Internet-Zugangs- und Abrechnungslösungen. 100 % der GmbH-Anteile hält die dtms AG


 Ein Abrechnungsdienst dieser Firma nennt sich "paybyte" (_Zahlen Sie per Telefon, statt mit Ihrem guten Namen!_)

Da die Firma also ziemlich bekannt ist, haben die sicherlich Interesse an einem Austausch mit ihren Kunden. Ich würde auf jeden Fall dort mal nachfragen. 
Beim t-mobile-link steht eine Kontakt-e-mail, falls Du's nicht findest,
http://www.rateone.de/index.php?seite=Kontakt
ob Du denen deine Handynummer geben willst, liegt an Dir:
https://ssl.smssupport.net/

ob die kostenlose Servicenummer funktioniert und was bringt, weiss ich nicht
0800-7283663

Klagen über die Firma (bzw. ihre Kunden) gibt es schon seit mindestens Anfang 2004 
link ins antispam-Forum


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Also etwas Info zur "Rate One GmbH"



...eine selbständige Tochterfirma der DTMS.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine selbständige Tochterfirma der DTMS.


...mit dem dtms-COO als Geschäftsführer...


----------

